# Disc Brake Conversion



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

What seems to be the best affordable kit to use. Im gonna change my 71 over to disc brakes. Wondering if I should search the bone yard or just drop $900 or so on a 4 wheel power disc brake setup?


----------



## JRB67 (Jul 18, 2010)

OrbitOrange said:


> What seems to be the best affordable kit to use. Im gonna change my 71 over to disc brakes. Wondering if I should search the bone yard or just drop $900 or so on a 4 wheel power disc brake setup?


OrbitOrange,
Who makes the $900 4 wheel disc kit? $900 doesn't sound too bad for all four corners.

JRB67


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

ebay and summitracing.com both. with slotted rotors, but its 1 piston calipers.
SSBC does but much more expensive.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

900 is good for 4 wheel discs. I paid $150 for a spindle kit for stock discs, then power booster and master cylinder is $150. Then, prop valve and new lines. It's probably $450 to convert to stock disc front, rear drum set up. Plus any mechanic cost if you can't do it yourself. Minus any parts you find in the junk yard.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

$900 is super cheap for all 4 corners new with prop valve and everything. My car came with front discs so I just rebuilt those, along with stainless lines and braided hoses plus 83 Cadillac Sedan Deville rear discs with TA rotors.


----------



## JRB67 (Jul 18, 2010)

OrbitOrange said:


> ebay and summitracing.com both. with slotted rotors, but its 1 piston calipers.
> SSBC does but much more expensive.


OrbitOrange,
Thanks for the info. Do you know if Bear (I think thats how you spell it) makes a Disc kit for the 67 GTO? 

JRB67


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

JRB67 said:


> OrbitOrange,
> Thanks for the info. Do you know if Bear (I think thats how you spell it) makes a Disc kit for the 67 GTO?
> 
> JRB67


They probably do, Baer and Wilwood make alot of aftermarket stuff like that. I just cant afford it.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

If I can ever sell this dang Maverick I bought. Im buying my stuff from summit more than likely. A friend used the same kit on a chevelle and likes it.


----------



## JRB67 (Jul 18, 2010)

OrbitOrange said:


> If I can ever sell this dang Maverick I bought. Im buying my stuff from summit more than likely. A friend used the same kit on a chevelle and likes it.


OrbitOrange,
I looked into Bear Brakes yesterday and for all 4 corner Disc Brake 4 Piston Caliper and Cross Drilled and Slotted Rotors your talking about $2K. The only forseeable problem would be that the smallest rotors they have for the back is a 12 inch Rotor which means that 15 inch rims might not fit over the brakes in the rear of the car. They do have a kit for the front that is about the same but uses 11 inch rotors. The guy I talked with said they are developing a new system for BOP rear axles that will have an 11 inch rotor probably within the next year or so. How he explained it to me is the only way they could fit the Emergency Brake on the rear Rotor was to make it 12 inches in Diameter and they do have a kit for the back thats 11 inches but it doesn't have an E Brake. Being my car is going to be a 5 speed Standard I think that the E Brake is fairly important.

JRB67


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

JRB67 said:


> OrbitOrange,
> I looked into Bear Brakes yesterday and for all 4 corner Disc Brake 4 Piston Caliper and Cross Drilled and Slotted Rotors your talking about $2K. The only forseeable problem would be that the smallest rotors they have for the back is a 12 inch Rotor which means that 15 inch rims might not fit over the brakes in the rear of the car. They do have a kit for the front that is about the same but uses 11 inch rotors. The guy I talked with said they are developing a new system for BOP rear axles that will have an 11 inch rotor probably within the next year or so. How he explained it to me is the only way they could fit the Emergency Brake on the rear Rotor was to make it 12 inches in Diameter and they do have a kit for the back thats 11 inches but it doesn't have an E Brake. Being my car is going to be a 5 speed Standard I think that the E Brake is fairly important.
> 
> JRB67


If I get time today Ill check the ones on summit. IIRC they had 1 kit with Ebrake and still under $1k. Those 4 piston calipers are whats driving those baer kits into the $2k range. 4 piston is gonna stop alot better vs single piston. But if they lock up and the tires slide then the brakes are only as good as a tires traction! Found that out the hard way in a fox body mustang with big and littles!


----------



## JRB67 (Jul 18, 2010)

OrbitOrange said:


> If I get time today Ill check the ones on summit. IIRC they had 1 kit with Ebrake and still under $1k. Those 4 piston calipers are whats driving those baer kits into the $2k range. 4 piston is gonna stop alot better vs single piston. But if they lock up and the tires slide then the brakes are only as good as a tires traction! Found that out the hard way in a fox body mustang with big and littles!


OrbitOrange,
I wonder if anyone is toying with the thought of implementing ABS into any of these high end systems. My Wife drives a 2007 Acura TL Type S and that thing hauls butt, but the thing I noticed about the car is its ability to be going 110mph and being able to smoothly shut the car down to 60mph almost imediately. I guess what I am looking for is a system that wont overheat because I have to get on the brakes causing warpage or other problems. I would like to look at the feedback on the Summit Brake Systems to see what the owners are saying about them. Im so far off from needing brakes that I probably dont need to be worrying about it at this point. Floor pans and Tail Lite Panels are a little more pressing at this point. Look forward to discussing this more.

JRB67


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I cant remember where I see it, it could have been on here. But the other night I was reasearching and found a guy modifying hydraboost braking system into his GTO. Its not ABS but it sure stops and it stops quick. My 97 Mustang Gt had hydraboost and it was the best braking system I have ever put my foot on. 
Im just not sure I want to tackle a task like that.

I will probably be trying one of these brake kits in the next 2 months so I will let you know how it works out compared to the drum brakes.


----------



## JRB67 (Jul 18, 2010)

OrbitOrange said:


> I cant remember where I see it, it could have been on here. But the other night I was reasearching and found a guy modifying hydraboost braking system into his GTO. Its not ABS but it sure stops and it stops quick. My 97 Mustang Gt had hydraboost and it was the best braking system I have ever put my foot on.
> Im just not sure I want to tackle a task like that.
> 
> I will probably be trying one of these brake kits in the next 2 months so I will let you know how it works out compared to the drum brakes.


OrbitOrange,
What is a Hydroboost system? I have heard that term used before but have no Idea what it is. 

JRB67


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I think instead of using engine vacuum for boost it uses power steering line pressure from the P/S pump for the brake booster. Diesels use it because their engine don't produce enough vacuum to run a reg booster.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

exactly


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i used The Rite Stuff brake company when i replaced my drums on my 67 lemans. i just did the front brakes but im gona use them for my rear also. it was a nice set up and the instalation was real easy. they also have custom stuff too if u want to go crazy. check them out....


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Thats the brand that summit racing carries. More than likely the kit that I will be buying. Glad to hear you like your setup.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

I just ordered the Baer Serious Street front disk conversion kit. I'm going to the leave the rear drums stock for now, but just couldn't handle the thought of front drum brakes. I'll post up my comments when I'm finished, but it'll be about three weeks before I can get started.
Jeff


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Im thinking about leaving the rear drums for now also. How much was the kit you purchased?

The local junk yard just got a 70 lemans in last week. Im gonna see if it has disc brakes on it. If so Im gonna grab em. Hopefully it will have a few other goodies worth taking also.


----------



## peleger (Jul 23, 2010)

Just bought that Rite Stuff 4 wheel conversion set-up from Summit. It was just over $950 for my 68 Goat. The car has to stop better than now with all drum and it doesn't seem that doing this job is beyond my limited capabilities. I post something when I'm finished with it. Oh, rebuilding a 12-bolt (non posi) to replace my 10-bolt as well. This has 3:31 and I'm pretty ingnorant about (think that's sorta highway gears and not great at the line but not sure) rear ends so I'm not changing the gear ratio.


----------



## Jeff's Classics (Feb 24, 2010)

OrbitOrange said:


> Im thinking about leaving the rear drums for now also. How much was the kit you purchased?
> 
> The local junk yard just got a 70 lemans in last week. Im gonna see if it has disc brakes on it. If so Im gonna grab em. Hopefully it will have a few other goodies worth taking also.


Kit was $995 (I think) for the full kit from Savitske Customs and Classics. Looks to be a full kit, brackets, calipers, rotors with hubs, hoses, etc. Uses the stock drum spindles, I didn't want to use reproduction spindles, I've seen enough issues with cheap materials at work, I'd rather use the well-proven GM stuff. I looked at Wilwood, which looked nice, SSBC, and stock style single piston, this was where I landed. We'll see how it goes, I'm going to try to post up comments and pics when finished in a few weeks.
Jeff


----------

